# Crested Gecko Vivarium Size?



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

Can a Crested Gecko live in a 45 x 45 x 45 cm exoterra glass terrarium.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

yes ONE can


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Affirmative :lol2:


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

would it be better to go with a 45 x 45 x 60cm viv


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

For an adult, yes.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

alex_owen said:


> would it be better to go with a 45 x 45 x 60cm viv


Well yes the bigger the better but 45,45,45 is the minimum : victory:


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

how big would it need to be for 2 crested geckos?


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

for 2 FEMALES 45 x 45 x 60 i think you can keep a trio in there not sure though scales and tails have a wicked deal on at the shop its £39.99 each or 3 for £100 ( bargain


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

45x45x60 would be fine for two, though obviously the bigger the better. Personally I always try and get the biggest tank I can both afford/find space for in my flat.


----------



## xxtinyangelxx (Sep 14, 2013)

I know this is an older post but I'd like to ask the same question regarding the size of vivarium for 1 male adult crested gecko? I'm a totally newbie and my new crestie came with a 30x30x45 vivarium. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

xxtinyangelxx said:


> I know this is an older post but I'd like to ask the same question regarding the size of vivarium for 1 male adult crested gecko? I'm a totally newbie and my new crestie came with a 30x30x45 vivarium. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


Min size for an adult crestie is a 45x45x60


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

xxtinyangelxx said:


> I know this is an older post but I'd like to ask the same question regarding the size of vivarium for 1 male adult crested gecko? I'm a totally newbie and my new crestie came with a 30x30x45 vivarium. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


I really think 45x45x60 is the smallest you should go, 45x45x45 if you really do not have a choice but no smaller, but if you can go bigger than that it would be much better, people I feel see 45x45x60 written all the time and think that is the idea size, imo it's the smallest, bigger would be better if you can.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

ive got a glass 3x2x2 which currently houses my snakey, but once he goes in the stack, ill be converting that into a luxury haven for one lucky crestie


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> ive got a glass 3x2x2 which currently houses my snakey, but once he goes in the stack, ill be converting that into a luxury haven for one lucky crestie


That will be one lucky Crestie indeed.


I've got my new little one on a 30x30x45 why I get my planted viv established soon as it's ready he will be in there.


----------



## xxtinyangelxx (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and advice :2thumb:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

xxtinyangelxx said:


> I know this is an older post but I'd like to ask the same question regarding the size of vivarium for 1 male adult crested gecko? I'm a totally newbie and my new crestie came with a 30x30x45 vivarium. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


I have a 60x45x60 cm Exo and it's a generous size for one crestie. Almost wish I got a 90x45x90 online instead though as that would be extremely generous sizing.

As others have said though a 45x45x60 is the bare minimum size for one.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> I have a 60x45x60 cm Exo and it's a generous size for one crestie. Almost wish I got a 90x45x90 online instead though as that would be extremely generous sizing.
> 
> As others have said though a 45x45x60 is the bare minimum size for one.


that's my plan to get the 90x45x90, a few extra cms doesn't sound a lot but it makes a big difference...said the actress to the bishop :whistling2:


----------

